# J30 dif question



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

will the dif of a j30 fit on a 240? and does it work like kaaz? or is it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

According to alot of my readings on the net, yes it will fit. But I have no actual experience with it, **yet. The Z32 300zx N/A will also fit according to a ton of readings. Here is just one of the readings that confirms this:

http://www.cautioncreativity.com/briand/lsd.htm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

did u start drinking again??? JKJKJK 

yes the differential from a j30 will fit on a 240.

info from 240sx.org:
http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/lsd2/index.htm

both Z32 300ZX and J30 uses the R200V (VLSD) differential. only difference is that the j30 has an ABS sensor at the front which adds about an inch to the length of it. the flanges are for the halfshafts (the shafts that go to the wheels) are the same pattern for the 95 and up J30's (pre '95 used a different pattern at least on the ones I saw in the yard) Also if you own an S13 (89-94) you will need to get a new differential cover gasket and swap the rear cover off your R200 (stock diff) onto the new one. The S13's used a different bolt pattern (4 bolts) than the S14 (2 bolts). I have heard rumors that the J30 differential requires you to shorten the driveshaft by an inch due to the position of the ABS sensor but some people never had problems with this.

Infiniti J30 95+ No mods needed (might need to have driveshaft shortened one inch due to ABS sensor but this isn't' confirmed and my friend has no problem with this setup 
)
Infiniti J30 pre 95 Needs new output flanges


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

no actually Im getting divorce so yea its pretty tuff right now I quit drinking yeyyyyyy but anyways


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

keep it up man


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh fuk..my bad bro..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

smooth jeong! 

drifter-j hang in there bro!


----------

